# Diety Roleplay



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 23, 2005)

The name says it all, anyone whos interested submit a portfolio up to 2 important things(ie good/magic/humans/nature) 4 minor(ie love/bards/specific animal/fire).  
Complete dieties will be a divine rank of 1-20 portfolios and an alignment

Format:
Player Name: Diety Name, Major(1st, 2nd) Minor(1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th) DR (DR)

*Active:*
Shayuri: Whisper, Major (Secrets, Dreams) Minor (Shadows, Knowledge, Illusion, Deception) DR (15)

Mephit James: Epheme, Major (Trade, Travel) Minor (Sailing, Roads, Rivers, migrating birds) DR (13)

Suicdal Llama: Mensar, Major (Knowledge, machines) Minor (Chaos, technology, artificers, wizards) DR (7)

kingpaul: Martok, the Fire Lord, major (fire, destruction) minor (war, death, magic, purification) DR (10)

Lord Wyrm: Anaziel, the Fallen Lord, Major (Faith, Darkness) Minor (the Heavens, the Unknown Past, Sacrifice, Redemption)  DR (14)

Nephtys: Matresia, Major (Life, Community) Minor (Farming, Artifice, Avarice, Nobility) DR (15)

*Inactive:*
garlicnation: Alfair, soul collector, major(peace, suffering) minor(death, life, judgment of the dead, cycle of life)

Neon Cactus: Koth, Major (Sky, Birds) Minor (Ocean, Magic, Humans, Peace)

Wystan: Raven, Major (Nature, Good) Minor (Ravens, Tribalism, Honesty, War)

Wrahn: Sorues, The Walking God, Main (Death, Judgement) Minor (Protection, Wind, Shadow, Law)

Juggernaut: Arcayn, Major (Dark Elves, Evil) Minor (Trickery, Thievery, Chaos, Assassination)

Lord_Raven88: Nekron, Major (Magic, Knowledge) Minor (Protection, Balance, Magical Items, Spellcasters)

James Heard: Paradas, Major (The Moon, Elves) Minor (Twilight, Mirrors, The Desert, The Oceans)

Logics Fate: Soliebraun, Major (Law, Humans) Minor (Sun, war, strength, tyranny)


----------



## Mephit James (Oct 24, 2005)

Is this an adventure arc? Are these deities going to be playing out myths? Are they for a completely blank world or for a campaign setting (homebrew or otherwise)? Do you want deities all from the same pantheon? Would existing deities work? What level? The answer to these questions and more would be helpful...


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 24, 2005)

So to start off with your only looking for the portfolios, like...

Major (Law, Humans) Minor (Sun, war, strength, tyranny)


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2005)

Yar...I'm confused. Will these be characters? Will we be doing things?

Or is it just:

Name: Whisper

(Major) Secrets, Dreams  (Minor) Shadows, Knowledge, Illusion, Deception


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 25, 2005)

I have seen several threads like this start before.  I am interested in giving it another whirl.


----------



## Mephit James (Oct 25, 2005)

I guess I should throw in some ideas rather than just gripes...

Name: Epheme

Major Concerns: Trade, Travel
Minor Concerns: Sailing, Roads, Rivers, Swallows (migrating birds)


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 25, 2005)

> Is this an adventure arc? Are these deities going to be playing out myths? Are they for a completely blank world or for a campaign setting (homebrew or otherwise)? Do you want deities all from the same pantheon? Would existing deities work? What level? The answer to these questions and more would be helpful...




In order of asking: What is an adventure arc, no, yes, not sure what you mean, as long as you make them your own somehow(or i've never heard of them and don't find out untill after the game starts), The first ten people with complete portfolios will have Divine rank 20

LogicsFate, Shayuri, and Mephit James are approved.

Two more and i'll post the beginnning...


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 25, 2005)

Nekron
Major Concerns: Magic, Knowledge

Minor Concerns: Protection, Balance, Magical Items, Spellcasters


----------



## Wystan (Oct 25, 2005)

Raven

Major - Nature, Good 
Minor - Ravens, Tribalism, Honesty, War


----------



## Mephit James (Oct 25, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> In order of asking: What is an adventure arc, no, yes, not sure what you mean.




I just meant like a series of adventures, or are we just going to be pushing around mortals? I think I already got the answer: it seems like a regular old adventure with deities instead of mortals.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 25, 2005)

First of all Lord_Raven88 and Wystan are approved.
Second, if anyone has a better idea than the followingplease let me know.
Thirdly, It will be a very freeform adventure with you all doing most of the plot creation, if things get into a lull or out of hand I will step but only then  I will also decide the victor of any direct diety on diety confrontation but you all will get to explain the outcome.

Amletan created the universe, not even you know how he came into being or how he created the universe.  He ruled the vast expanse for millenia untold and then suddenly he left.  But he left behind some of his spark and from that the first diety was born(who ever wants to be first diety can if more than one person wants to then that's OK).  Then the game starts with those dieties doing whatever you want, anyone who doesn't want to be born in the beginning will insert their diety whenever they see fit

Question? Objections?


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 26, 2005)

Okay, I suppose then we should post ideas:

Sorues, The Walking God

Main: Death, Judgement

Minor: Protection, Wind, Shadow, Law


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 26, 2005)

*Alfair, soul collector*

major concerns(peace, suffering)
minor concerns(death, life, judgment of the dead, cycle of life)


----------



## Mephit James (Oct 26, 2005)

_(I don't necessarily want to be the first deity, but I thought I'd start the ball rolling. I figure other gods can be born in the chaos before the world or during the process of Creation itself.)_

[sblock]When Amletan created the water and land with his hands and breathed life into the world, he sat back and surveyed his work. It was a mighty task and even the Great Ancestor was weary after the task. As he sat on the newly formed beach, leaning onto his thighs, two beads of sweat rolled off his forehead. One landed in the dust and sand, the other was swept out by a wave. Each carried the spark of Amletan's labors, however, and from his divine perspiration sprang two men, each fully formed and bounding with energies.
The first man was formed from the sands of the beach and had the heavily muscled legs of a strong runner. The Creator named him Shon the Vagabond, and pronounced him the first wanderer of this new land. The second man was thinner and with swarthy skin as if he had already spent weeks under the baking sun. He was named Meo the Sailor and was charged with the task of exploring Amletan's new oceans.
The two brothers let loose twin cries of joy and left with all speed to search the world's nascent horizons, Shon sprinting across the headlands and Meo swimming mighty into the surf. For many years they traveled far and wide, becoming experts in all manners of exploration and navigation. When Amletan saw fit to create the first mortals, the Twins befriended them and taught them all they new. Shon walked among the desert nomads and showed them how to find oases, he ran with the tribes of the northern steppes and tamed horses for them to ride, in the northern wastes he wandered with the noble caribou, and in the southern jungles he taught the parrots their many songs.
During the same time Meo showed fishermen how to stitch sails and nets, went seal-hunting with the tribes of the ice flows, raced dolphins in the sunlit tropical seas, and dove with whales in the deep ocean.
Soon, though, an envy consumed the brothers. Every man alive new that Shon was the fastest runner alive but the Vagabond wanted to best his brother at sailing. Meo was acknowledged to be the finest diver in Creation, but the Sailor eyed his brother climbing mountains with jealous eyes. One day, on the peninsula known to this day as Beak of the Twins, the two met to confront each other. Heated words were exchanged, then insults, and before long the two flew at each other in rage. Each was a mighty athelete and the fight was a powerful one. So strong were the blows and furies that the brothers threw at each other that they stirred the air into a shrieking cyclone, many of which plague the Beak annually to this day. When the storm blew itself out, only one figure fell in a heap on the ground. People from the nearby village who had come out of concern for their friends drew back as the man pulled himself up. He was a stranger, they agreed, but there was something familiar about him. The man himself seemed confused, claiming to be both Shon and Meo and not understanding how that could be. At length he realized that the brothers' conflict had drawn them closer together, as conflicts sometimes do, until they coalesced into one being.
Calling himself Epheme, this new god gave a whoop and set out to discover the world anew. He swam across the ocean and climbed mountains on the other side, racing across deserts to dive gracefully off of cliffs on the far side. Eventually, however, his joy became tainted: whenever he was exploring the wide ocean something in his heart longed for the cool forests of the land, and vice versa. Thus Epheme discovered the curse of envy.
Now known as the Divided God or the Journeying God, Epheme is constantly on the move to this day. He naturally gravitates to rivers where he can enjoy some of the joys of the water and the land, but this compromise never lasts. He is the patron of traders and merchants, seeing them as kindred spirits always on the move, and of migrating birds. In the spring or autumn some say they can hear his laughter in the wind as he trails the flocks on their journeys. His symbol is a sparrow, his earthly messenger, often carrying a small shell in one foot and a stalk of grain in the other.[/sblock]

EDIT: So my creative juices ran away with me. I shrunk the size of this post so that it wouldn't cramp the conversation so much.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 26, 2005)

Wrahn and garlicnation are aproved

In character thread will be made but needs a name and the first diety thing needs to be sorted out.

how do I link?

You can post in character here but please repost when I make the thread.

Lastly the first post will change into a timeline of events in addition to what it is now


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 27, 2005)

i think my deity should appear when mortals start dying, since i collect and organize souls. i am going to make a complete charachter sheet. how many domains can we have?


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 27, 2005)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> i think my deity should appear when mortals start dying, since i collect and organize souls. i am going to make a complete charachter sheet. how many domains can we have?




I think you and I are in direct competition Garlicnation, if you hadn't noticed Death and Judgement being the primary foci of Sorues.  I imagine him as being the Judge of the Dead as well, the guardian of the shadows, the gate keeper of the land of the shadows (dead) and the land of the living.  Also he is minorly attached ti the element of air as it is the element of the spirit.

Since the Judgement of the dead is only a minor aspect for your diety, perhaps you work for Sorues, or we come from different Pantheons.  You have any thoughts on this matter?  MagicGathering?


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 27, 2005)

i put peace and suffering as my major concerns because i deal with the peace and suffering of souls, so mabye you could judge them then i could handle them. you are the judge and i am the retirement/penal officer. I think this could work out fine, becuase judgement would still be a minor concern for me.


----------



## Mephit James (Oct 27, 2005)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> i am going to make a complete charachter sheet. how many domains can we have?




Yeah, that reminds me. How by-the-book are we doing this thing? One thing that Deities and Demigods glosses over is "how many levels are appropriate for a deity"? All of the Greater Gods seem to be around 40 or 50 so I guess we're shooting for that. How did you see this going magicgathering? Are we rolling and using feats a lot, or just kind of winging it and roleplaying? Personally, I'd be up for either, but like garlicnation I like the fun of writing up a sheet for Ephereme.


----------



## James Heard (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm interested, though I haven't really come up with anything specific yet.
_Edit: Here's more_

Paradas
Major: The Moon, Elves
Minor: Twilight, Mirrors, The Desert, The Oceans

Paradas represents duality of purpose, the goddess between lifelessness and creation.


----------



## Neon Cactus (Oct 27, 2005)

Name: Koth

Major: Sky, Birds
Minor: Ocean, Magic, Humans, Peace


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 27, 2005)

Write the sheet if you want but its mostly roleplaying with divine rank and portfolios used in direct competition of gods to dtermine the winner, unless ofcourse you all want to write character sheets and in that case 10 levels per rank for the first five ranks and 2 for every additional rank.  So all of you who have 20 DR will have 70 levels. OR we could mix them together in any number of ways.  You get one domain per diety level(1 for demi 2 for minor 3 for intermediate 4 for greater)

Neon Cactus and James Heard appproved

Anyone want to be first?


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 27, 2005)

As the (a) god of death Soreus COULD be first, but that sends a realitively grim statement about existence...

But not necessarily I suppose, Amletan created existence and life cast a metaphysical shadow, and from that shadow Sorues first walked.


----------



## James Heard (Oct 28, 2005)

I wouldn't mind letting Paradas do the honors, unless someone else has any objections? Do we have an IC thread yet? A Rogue's Gallery? Any special instruction for "what do we do first", or even "So I'm first, should I introduce someone else too?"


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Oct 28, 2005)

Here's my submission:

Anaziel, the Fallen Lord
Portfolio: (Major) Faith, Darkness  (Minor) the Heavens, the Unknown Past, Sacrifice, Redemption

Bio:  An ancient god dating back to before the memory of even the eldest celestials, Anaziel is thought to be the first god.  His followers believe him to have existed in the world before this one, and the one before that and so on.  One of the last elders he resides in the depths of the Lower Planes, alone.  He speaks through his chosen servants and occassionally reveals some things which even the other gods seem reticent to confirm.  Anaziel says there is one who created him, and the one who did that is also responsible for the other gods.  The Fallen Lord says he and the other members of the pantheon are but pretenders to the throne, the others gods innocently so for they did not know the light of the one.  Anaziel claims he and the others were made to act as a line between the finite and the infinite, and their place in creation was as instruments of the light.  But when man was created something happened, the gods who exist now know not of the Fall but memories of chaos.  The Fallen Lord remembers it all however and knows.

Relations with other gods:  As what is to be considered the god of trickery Anaziel is not well liked by the other gods, especially the "Creator" Amletan.  The enmity between one who remembers creating the world and one who says that they were the instrument of something greater is relatively high.


----------



## kingpaul (Oct 28, 2005)

Definitely looks intriguing


Martok, the Fire Lord

major: fire, destruction
minor: war, death, magic, purification


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 28, 2005)

> I wouldn't mind letting Paradas do the honors, unless someone else has any objections? Do we have an IC thread yet? A Rogue's Gallery? Any special instruction for "what do we do first", or even "So I'm first, should I introduce someone else too?"



I was thinking that the racial dieties should be the first anyway

Waiting on th IC untill someone tells me how to link(and confirmation on whos going first)

Edited first post to include the accepted list (please post names those of you who haven't)

Creating the races would be a good start

How many of you want a Rogues Gallary?


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 29, 2005)

Soliebraun(So-le-brawn)

[*URL=http://www.enworld.org/forums/index.php]This is how you do it[/URL*] 
Now by removing the asterixes
This is how you do it

Click on Hyperlink, type what you want to say, the add the URL

Create a world then introduce the elements and then the heavens and then life, followed closly by death, rounding it out with races and magics


----------



## Neon Cactus (Oct 29, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> How many of you want a Rogues Gallary?




Me!


----------



## kingpaul (Oct 29, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> Write the sheet if you want but its mostly roleplaying with divine rank and portfolios used in direct competition of gods to dtermine the winner, unless ofcourse you all want to write character sheets and in that case 10 levels per rank for the first five ranks and 2 for every additional rank.  So all of you who have 20 DR will have 70 levels. OR we could mix them together in any number of ways.  You get one domain per diety level(1 for demi 2 for minor 3 for intermediate 4 for greater)



I wouldn't mind creating a character sheet for Martok. What are the DRs? I see that Martok's the 11th approved god, so I'm assuming he's not at DR 20.

Martok likes to burn things. He is worshipped by some because of his destructive capabilities. Others because fire is a purifier. Still others because of how fire can be used in war.


----------



## Mephit James (Oct 29, 2005)

I think racial deities are a good start, maybe Amletan created the first Elf, Human, Dwarf, etc. and those first became gods in their own right. They don't need to be the only racial deities, of course, Ephereme, for example, intends to meddle in human afairs pretty regularly to shape their exploration of the world.

As for a Rogue's Gallery: I'm all for it. I want to make a sheet, but people don't need to necessarily. Still, it'd be good to have a place where all of the "character descriptions" can be viewed altogether without all the clutter in between.

The now-infamous First Deity doesn't need to be explicitly stated, either. These are _gods_ and it's definitely not beyond Amletan's means to multitask a little. Maybe the two Death gods each claim to be created before the other, but it's also possible that the Creator made them at the same time. Anaziel seems to be the real "first god" by default if his story is true. In any case, I've already made a timeline for Ephereme that he was born fairly soon after the creation of the world. We could all just post our individual beginnings and then figure this stuff out in RP discussion after. Creation's first war: the Battle of Primacy!


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 30, 2005)

IC thread

RG thread
kingpaul:
Divine ranks are measures of divine power, they are described in dieties and demigods, vasically they are added to your hitpoints and checks and give you a salient divine ability per rank.  I can't describe them very well but maybe someone else can
Oh and you have 17 of them(like the next 9 people)


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 30, 2005)

*Arcayn*

*Arcayn* Major Portfolio: Dark Elves and Evil  Minor Portfolio: Trickery, Thievery, Chaos, and Assassination.


----------



## kingpaul (Oct 30, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> Oh and you have 17 of them(like the next 9 people)



So,that would mean I have 64 levels to play with, yes? Does this include outsider HD or not?


----------



## kingpaul (Oct 30, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> 10 levels per rank for the first five ranks and 2 for every additional rank.  So all of you who have 20 DR will have 70 levels.



Wait, I was just going through this again.

20 DR

10 * 5 = 50
2 * 15 = 30
total = 80


Did you mean '5 levels/rank for the first 10 ranks'? That'd result in

5 * 10 = 50
2 * 10 = 20
total = 70


----------



## Mephit James (Oct 30, 2005)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> 20 DR
> 
> 10 * 5 = 50
> 2 * 15 = 30
> total = 80



I think this one. Man we are going to be some powerful immortals! Zeus doesn't even have a divine rank of 20... Which, of course, means the first order of business is to launch a war against the Olympian pantheon.


----------



## kingpaul (Oct 31, 2005)

Mephit James said:
			
		

> I think this one.



Which is why I want a ruling on this question and the outsider HD one. That'll dictate what classes get how many levels. As a DR 17 deity, I'll have either 74 levels((10 * 5) + (2 * 12)) or 64 levels ((5 * 10) + (2 * 7)).


			
				Mephit James said:
			
		

> Man we are going to be some powerful immortals! Zeus doesn't even have a divine rank of 20... Which, of course, means the first order of business is to launch a war against the Olympian pantheon.



LOL


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 31, 2005)

Mephit James said:
			
		

> Man we are going to be some powerful immortals! Zeus doesn't even have a divine rank of 20... Which, of course, means the first order of business is to launch a war against the Olympian pantheon.




I call Ares, I've been after that jerk for years.


----------



## Mephit James (Oct 31, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> I call Ares, I've been after that jerk for years.



Take him. I'm eyeing that sweet sun-chariot. Imagine the chicks you could pick up in that thing! By which I mean that any goddesses in our fledgling pantheon should please refrain from smiting me...


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 31, 2005)

> 20 DR
> 
> 10 * 5 = 50
> 2 * 15 = 30
> total = 80



This one


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 31, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> This one



Do we 80 levels to play with or 70, so far I'm 90% done with my character sheet, so far I've had to guess what stats are appropriate for a greater god, once you let me know about the level thing I post my character for your perusal.


----------



## kingpaul (Oct 31, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> This one



Does that include the outsider HD or not?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 31, 2005)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> Does that include the outsider HD or not?



I'm guessing the outsider HD is optional


----------



## kingpaul (Nov 1, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I'm guessing the outsider HD is optional



I'm assuming that as well, but I want to make sure. If levels include any outsider HD, great. If it doesn't, and the outsider HD are, in essence, free, even better. I just want to make sure how this is going to work before I lay out Martok.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 1, 2005)

80 levels 20 outsider HD are mandatory for born dieties but not for inherited(you still have to pay for them)


----------



## kingpaul (Nov 1, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> 80 levels 20 outsider HD are mandatory for born dieties but not for inherited(you still have to pay for them)



I'm sorry, but I'm still not clear from that sentence. Does that mean that if you want to have outsider HD (or have to if you were born a deity), you need to pay for them out of your levels?


----------



## LogicsFate (Nov 1, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> 80 levels, 20 outsider HD are mandatory for born dieties but not for inherited(you still have to pay for them)




Does the above comma help? We, as he says, still have to pay for them.


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Nov 2, 2005)

First Hello wrahn i havent seen you in a while.
second
Name:Mensar 
Major:Knowledge,machines
Minor:Chaos,technology,artificers,wizards
Alignment:Chaotic neutral

His worshipers include spell swords, mystic theurges, tech priests and artificers.


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Nov 2, 2005)

oops


----------



## kingpaul (Nov 2, 2005)

Suicidal Llama said:
			
		

> Minor:Chaos,law,mystic theurges,wizards
> Alignment:Chaotic neutral



How can you have law as a portfolio when your alignment is chaotic?


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 2, 2005)

Llama: Mystic theurges are not an acceptable concern in addition to wizards: pick one.  Also, you can not have Law as a chaotic diety (or both law and chaos without balance).  In addition you may want to change machines, which may never exist to invention or innovation.

Secondly, LogicsFate I need a name for your diety.

Thirdly is there anyone who can't post daily? (there is nothing wrong with it but we should know so you aren't excluded.) And if you all can, going to post in the IC thead?

Fourthly, your diety can not exist without both of his major concerns and your DR may fluxuate if your minor concerns are nonexistant after the creation period so if you don't want to rely on others for your existance protect your intrests


----------



## kingpaul (Nov 2, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> Thirdly is there anyone who can't post daily? (there is nothing wrong with it but we should know so you aren't excluded.) And if you all can, going to post in the IC thead?



I can usually post every day during the week...weekends may get a bit dicey on occasion. There's also the upcoming holidays when I may not be around.


			
				magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> Fourthly, your diety can not exist without both of his major concerns and your DR may fluxuate if your minor concerns are nonexistant after the creation period so if you don't want to rely on others for your existance protect your intrests



So, for a minor portfolio item to stay in place, there has to be a deity that has it as a major? Just want to make sure.


----------



## Mephit James (Nov 2, 2005)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> So, for a minor portfolio item to stay in place, there has to be a deity that has it as a major? Just want to make sure.



I think there just needs to be the minor item in existence. One might run into trouble, though, if the deity of death were to fall in a godswar and a deity that was still around had death as a minor concern. In that case, maybe one's portfolio could be shuffled around with the still-living deity taking over death, dropping a major concern and picking up a new minor one. What do you say, magic?


----------



## LogicsFate (Nov 2, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Soliebraun(So-le-brawn)




Sorry, I should have accually said what it was for.


----------



## LogicsFate (Nov 2, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> Fourthly: Your diety can not exist without both of his major concerns. Your DR may fluxuate if your minor concerns are lost after the creation process. So, if you don't want to rely on others for your existance, protect your intrests!




If I may, I belive what MG here is saying, is that your concerns, are your concerns. 

Your minor concerns, if you lose them, will weaken you. 

I.E two of my minors(Sun, War) Eclipes weaken me, so does peace on Oearth. They lower my DR

My Major concerns are my life line

I.E. Mine being(Humans, Law) If the world falls into complete Chaos or if all humans die, I cease to exist, unless of course anouther god wants to support me...


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 2, 2005)

I hope it's not too late to join.

Matresia
Major (Life, Community) Minor (Farming, Artifice, Avarice, Nobility)

Basically a mother-goddess of civilisation, mostly Good and Lawful (but not strongly aligned). Preferring peaceful and gradual progress towards her goals.


----------



## James Heard (Nov 2, 2005)

I think, reasonably, I'm going to have to bow out of this one - not because I've got any real excuse but because the CivIV fairies came this weekend unexpectedly and I'm really just useless for anything else right now. Sorry! I thought I was gonna end up waiting till X-mas for this one.


----------



## kingpaul (Nov 2, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I think, reasonably, I'm going to have to bow out of this one - not because I've got any real excuse but because the CivIV fairies came this weekend unexpectedly and I'm really just useless for anything else right now. Sorry! I thought I was gonna end up waiting till X-mas for this one.



Completely understandable.  Now, not to be stupid, but does that mean that Martok is now DR 20?


----------



## LogicsFate (Nov 2, 2005)

Ack! Civ IV, I lost weeks/months to 3. Good luck!


----------



## kingpaul (Nov 2, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> King Paul: I believe you just have 17(which is still alot), as per post
> 32



Right, but with one of the DR 20 deities moving out, I was curious if Martok, the 1st DR 17, would move up. And yes, DR 17 is still quite a bit, I'm not arguing that.


----------



## LogicsFate (Nov 2, 2005)

Interesting point, no clue  

I have a feeling I'm going to like your Deity


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 2, 2005)

kngpaul: yes you do get moved up.

James Heard: If you want to come back you can have your spot back.

Llama and Nephtys are approved.



			
				Logics Fate said:
			
		

> If I may, I belive what MG here is saying, is that your concerns, are your concerns.
> 
> Your minor concerns, if you lose them, will weaken you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 2, 2005)

If I can just knock off one more... Arcayn will move up


----------



## kingpaul (Nov 2, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> kngpaul: yes you do get moved up.



In that case, Martok will have 20 outsider HD and be a Cleric 20 / Fighter 20 / Wizard 20. I'll start working on his stats tonight.


----------



## Mephit James (Nov 3, 2005)

So, if I understand this right, Epheme has 20 outsider levels and 60 class levels (ranger 20, horizon walker 10, fighter 10, rogue 20).

I can post every day (I realize that was asked a while ago) but like paul said, I might get a little spotty around the holidays. I'll try to have Epheme's stats up in the next few days.

EDIT: Epheme is up. Man, writing a deity takes about four times as long as writing a character.


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Nov 9, 2005)

Guys not many of you have posted in IC there is a link on the fist page of the OOC if u didnt know. Please join the game already.

PLZ dont yell at me

Side effects may include, nausea, headache, death, paralysis, pain, stomachache and in rare cases extreme pain and suffering. Magic is not for everyone please see your doctor before use.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm somewhat at a loss about what to do in the game. Is it just a deity-chat, or what's going on?


----------



## kingpaul (Nov 10, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I'm somewhat at a loss about what to do in the game. Is it just a deity-chat, or what's going on?



I'm also at a bit of a loss as to what we're supposed to be doing.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2005)

Hah! Yeah. That's one reason I was holding out. I was waiting for...a point, kinda.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 10, 2005)

The origional idea was that you were the first and were to create life and whatnot, but since that didn't work out I've decided to wait for all of those who want to be around for the first major event to post.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 15, 2005)

So that's everyone who wants in to start then?

OK after you all finish* meeting*/threatening/whatever else I'll start you off

edit nevermind I'm just posting it


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 16, 2005)

First of all Role call please:

Secondly, I've decided that since the current arrangement doesn't make much sense I've decided to give you a Divine rank based on how common your portfolio items are; Minor are worth less than Major and the maximum is 20.  I will keep these mostly private as they will only be used by me for rolling, but may hint about who is most powerfull and such in the IC thread.  This means all characters will use 20DR for hitdie and other things you controll formerly based on divine rank.


----------



## kingpaul (Nov 16, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> First of all Role call please:



Martok's here.


			
				magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> Secondly, I've decided that since the current arrangement doesn't make much sense I've decided to give you a Divine rank based on how common your portfolio items are; Minor are worth less than Major and the maximum is 20.  I will keep these mostly private as they will only be used by me for rolling, but may hint about who is most powerfull and such in the IC thread.  This means all characters will use 20DR for hitdie and other things you controll formerly based on divine rank.



So, the 1st 20 aren't DR 20 any more? Just want to make sure before I continue on with my character sheet (yes, I've been working on it sporadically).


----------



## Mephit James (Nov 16, 2005)

Epheme will be back in the thread when I get a good opening. Meo and Shon are... discussing things now, and will be returning as Epheme when the moment presents itself. So when do we find out about the new ranks?


----------



## garlicnation (Nov 17, 2005)

Alfair is waiting for someone to die before judging them, otherwise he has no purpose. He is extremely powerful, but he needs things to sin before he is aware of himself. I will wait for the others to create imperfect beings first.


----------



## LogicsFate (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm going to have to bow out for several reasons, Goodluck everyone.
Have fun
LF


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 18, 2005)

Is it still to late to get in this one?


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 20, 2005)

Never too late to join, post a concept.

Martok, for your Character sheet, consider yourself DR 20 because DR will fluxuate in game

Mephit James see first post...


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 22, 2005)

Gone untill friday so don't expect much DMing.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Dec 3, 2005)

Note to players:
This is supposed to be character driven(I think I forgot to mention this) so if there is something going on don't expect me to post very much.


----------

